# biggest river saugeye



## claytonhaske

I was wondering what's the biggest river saugeye you guys have caught? Please leave a description and picture if you have one.


----------



## killingtime

biggest one i have caught has been a couple pounds but back when i lived in tipp city and fished the great miami a guy caught one between troy and tipp city that was around ten lbs. and know i personally did not see it but it was the talk of the town and was weighed in at the local tackle store. that was around 1990 give or take a year.


----------



## MDBuckeye

There have been a few posted on the central board that have been pretty good fish. Check out acklac's posts.


----------



## claytonhaske

MDBuckeye said:


> There have been a few posted on the central board that have been pretty good fish. Check out acklac's posts.


Yeah, A.J. knows what's up. That's Who I usually fish with, I was just wondering how the other rivers around the state are producing. Central Ohio seems to be doing pretty well.


----------



## MogadoreRez87

24" 6lbs tusc river


----------



## Dandrews

26"out of Four Mile Creek in SW Ohio


----------



## pendog66

my biggest is 20in out of the GMR


----------



## saugerdad

Dandrews said:


> 26"out of Four Mile Creek in SW Ohio


Hey could someone pm me about fishing four mile creek.I would love to hear about it


----------



## I_Shock_Em

24" Alum creek below spillway
will post pic later


----------



## SConner

I don't own a scale, so no clue on the weights but here are a few of my better saugeye out of Great Miami River.

Fattest saugeye was 24.75" caught 12-19-08 and was a beast!
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/40243/ppuser/8756

Longest saugeye was 25.25" caught 5-21-10.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/50204/ppuser/8756

A few nice ones all 24" + from 2010.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/52295/ppuser/8756
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/50769/ppuser/8756
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/50205/ppuser/8756


----------



## Brian.Smith

Last year while i was white bass fishing i got a 22 incher out of Deer creek didnt have a scale. But just a nice fish.


----------



## claytonhaske

SConner said:


> I don't own a scale, so no clue on the weights but here are a few of my better saugeye out of Great Miami River.
> 
> Fattest saugeye was 24.75" caught 12-19-08 and was a beast!
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/40243/ppuser/8756
> 
> Longest saugeye was 25.25" caught 5-21-10.
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/50204/ppuser/8756
> 
> A few nice ones all 24" + from 2010.
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/52295/ppuser/8756
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/50769/ppuser/8756
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/50205/ppuser/8756


wow, those are some monster river saugeye!


----------



## T-180

My best is 27" out of the GMR about 2 miles down from Indian Lake in March of '09. Back around 1993 my father in law took a 28" out of the Scioto ; it was released since we had several smaller, better eating fish. Didn't do very well last year on size at all.


----------



## Joshb

mine was a 7lbs out of mifflin spillway


----------



## fishslim

Well been fishing for these critters from day one lived by Pleasant Hill and that is where i started logging many hours for them. Have 5 Saugeyes over 10pounds from rivers. Largest was a 10# 13 0unce 29 1/2" from below Pleasant Hill in spillway on a floating rapala early March. Then 2 over 10 from scioto River both on jigs. Also one from Alum Creek spillway on a husky jerk,and a fat 10# 4 ounce from below Delaware Dam on a jig and black twister aftere dark. Man nothing better then hooking those big mamas in rivers fight so much better then lake eyes i have caught!!


----------



## jiggerman

Ive caught and netted some 7-8 pounders for other people on the scioto and below alum spillway, they are fun to chase and catch,the fight is awesome in the rivers.
Good fishing to all this spring.


----------



## lacdown

Damn, those are some impressive numbers Troy. Do you eat a 10+lber (not trying to be like conley)? Just wondering if it's like catfish some folks will say the mercury content is higher and they don't taste as good as they get larger. Either way, I'm itching to get back out within the next week once I can walk (much less walk along rip rap) again.


----------



## fishslim

Only couple they were hooked deep and not going to make it usually now just measure them and weigh them quick picture turn them loose. Just put a large one back down the hole ice fishing last night man she was pretty and loaded with eggs


----------



## lacdown

I see, you're letting them get to state record size before you pull them back out again :0)


----------



## andesangler

I think he has his own private farming operation going--I've caught several that had what looked like "FS" tatooed on the inside of a gill plate, just like his pet musky some time ago.

andesangler


----------



## jiggerman

Good one but if he ever takes u out you will see it live.


----------



## andesangler

I don't doubt it. Poor choice of words on my part, because "private" refers more to "little known" and includes half a dozen or so public lakes and associated rivers. I first heard of fishslim's prowess more than 15 years ago from an old timer who knew firsthand. 

andesangler


----------



## All Eyes

My biggest river saugeye was caught out of Connoton Creek. She was 28 1/2" and 7.5 lbs. Caught on a chartruse grub on a Roadrunner jig. I thought it was a northern because I had caught several that same day.


----------

